# what to do with big cans



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been feeding Louis canned food for dinner lately and the small cans are great because we can finish them in 2-3 days. I finally found party animal organic but it isn't available in small cans only the large ones. I have calculated that the large can is 4-5 meals but I don't want to leave an opened portion in the fridge that long. I've heard that an opened can is good for is 3 days. Is it safe to open a can, split up the portions then freeze 1/2 and thaw when needed? What other options do I have? Any suggestions?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Christina, I don't feed canned so don't have an answer for you. But I bet if you call the manufacturer they will happily connect you with someone knowledgeable about safe handling of your food. Good luck!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would think freezing it would destroy some of the nutrients but maybe not. Perhaps the company knows?

One large can (13.4oz) lasts London 2 full days, so 4 meals. I weigh out each portion and store each meal in small storage containers in the refrigerator. I use small glass Pyrex dishes that have lids most of the time, but when I travel I use the Ziplock brand little storage containers, you know, the really inexpensive ones. I think they hold 1/2 cup, or maybe 1 cup at most...I can't remember which size they are.

I am now feeding Grandma Lucy's Artisan freeze-dried food and do the same thing with that, usually making 2 days worth in advance for both dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - when I read the thread title I thought this was spam. :smrofl::smrofl: Getting back to work now.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I emailed the company and heard back from them within the hour, AMAZING. They said that I could freeze then thaw out portions as needed without losing any nutrients but recommended I refridgerate and throw out any unused portions after 3 days. I think this means I need another fluff. :innocent:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think this means I need another fluff. :innocent:[/QUOTE]

I am sure that is exactly what it means. I am so surprised they didn't mention it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol! Guess you better comply and get another baby!

You should be using up a full can every two days so it will be fine in the refrigerator, there wouldn't really be a point in freezing half of it since you would be using it the next day.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> OMG - when I read the thread title I thought this was spam. :smrofl::smrofl: Getting back to work now.


I was thinking the exact same thing.....huh? big cans? what?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I used to give canned food (morning) kibble (evening) but now I just do 2 days worth of canned food (4 meals) and then do 2 days of kibble and rotate. I personally do not like to freeze the food, I just make sure to use the can up in no more than 3 days, and I bought a plastic lid especially made for canned dog food. Another idea for canned food users is than instead of giving your dog food straight from the fridge they digest it better if it is warm so I just add warm water to the food and then use my finger to test the temperature of it. She likes warm food much better.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've considered doing canned for 2 days then doing dry for two days but I'm not sure. I could do all canned but I like the convenience of dry in the morning because I'm not a morning person, I can barely function. I even measure out Louis' dry food the night before so all I have to do is put down a bowl. With the canned, I divide up the portions and put them in individual containers in the fridge. About 20 minutes before I feed Louis dinner, I pull out a portion and let it come to room temp. Thanks for the suggestion about the warm water though, it would be more easier and up his fluid intake which is always a good thing.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes adding warm water to the canned food is something I've been doing for a while now. It is a great way to get that extra moisture that their kidneys need and which the dry food has no moisture. 
I don't divide the portions and put them in the fridge......if you buy one of those plastic covers for dog food cans at the pet food store it is much easier. I just put the top on and leave the food in the fridge for up to 3 days. When its time to feed I just go by eye on the amount I give.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

Whenever Yuki's canned food gets too old, I just give it to my dad.


----------

